# So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

So, I’ve compiled a list of common issues and common solutions based on what I’ve seen on the forums. Please research any possible fix before performing it. Personally, I’ve only had a bad pcv, so I’m basing a lot of this based on my understanding of the issue. Please let me know if something needs to be changed or added…I’d like to make this as good a possible.
If your car is stock and you still have warranty, then all the items below should be covered under warranty. If you are not stock, then the failed component may or may not be covered under warranty depending on what caused the failure, though this thread is not a warranty debate thread.
Disclaimer: This is a general guide only. Any problem with the car should be diagnosed by a competent and trained individual. All information provided is for information only and is not designed to replace a service manual or professional help. Use at your own risk.

1. Diverter valve failure
2. PCV failure
3. Broken intake ducting
4. Cam lobe wear
5. High pressure fuel pump failure
6. Air conditioning does not work
7. Tumble flap failure
8. Cold start problems
9. Misfires
10. Low fuel pressure sensor failure
*1. Diverter valve failure*
Background: 
The stock diverter valve (dv) is prone to failure, whether chipped or stock. The diaphragm is prone to tearing (the orange shown in the pic of the stock dv (in the middle) below-may be a different color depending on the version of dv you have.)








Symptoms: 
-A failing diverter valve will generally lose boost.
-The boost can be checked either via a boost gauge, or the vag-com (mb 115). You will see a huge drop in boost when the dv goes bad.
-Pin-hole DV failures usually allow boost to spike, but will then suddenly vent boost.
Tearing in the DV usually only allows 6-7 PSI. Boost will not spike.
-You may see 000665 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached
p0299 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-Alternatively, you can remove the dv, and inspect the diaphragm for tears. It is held onto the compressor housing by three bolts:








Solution:
-You can replace it with the stock dv, vw #06F 145 710 C. This is the latest dv as of this post, however, many people have also seen failures with the “C” dv. VW is also supposedly coming out with a “G” dv, part # 06F-145-710-G, though it is not officially released as of this post.
-You can upgrade to the Forge DV #fmfsitv. Pics of the Forge DV are shown above.
*2. Positive Crankcase Ventilation failure*
Background:
The positive crankcase ventilation is supposed to let gases get sucked from the crankcase to the intake manifold when under vacuum. The problem is, when the pcv system fails, and allows positive pressure (boost) to go from the intake manifold back into the crankcase. 








The latest PCV is the “G” version. To see which version you have, take a small mirror, and stick it under the pcv valve. The last letter identifies the revision (“E” is shown below). The part # is under the round section:








Symptoms:
-Typically you will see a slight drop in boost pressure. When my pcv failed, I saw a 2 psi drop across the board.
-Some oil will be pushed out through the oil filler cap, and onto the valve cover, and may possibly go towards the coil packs. There may also be some oil on the bottom side of the engine cover, where the oil filler cap is.
-There might be a slight decrease in MPG.
-Rear PCV failure usually results in oil accumulation around the DV, and will produce a little blue oil smoke at WOT applications.
Solution:
-There is the Digitalhippie fix which puts a check valve into the line from the crankcase to the intake manifold. For those who want a spare of the hose where the check valve is installed, the part number is 06F 103 221 F. You can read more about it here: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...=8952
-You can also upgrade to the latest PCV “G” valve. There have been very few failures reported with this PCV. Please verify the PCV you have before upgrading.
Part numbers for this upgrade:
PCV valve cover assembly: 06F 129 101 G
PCV valve cover gasket: 06F 103 483 E
PCV valve cover to turbo hose: 06F 103 215 A
PCV tube to turbo metal gasket: 06F 145 757 F
*
-If you did the DH pcv fix, and you have a rear pcv failure, then you will need to change the tube labeled as "Exhaust turbocharged gas outlet" showin in the pic above. the Part #'s are the last two shown above (06F 103 215 A & 06F 145 757 F)
3. Broken intake ducting*
Background:
Some people have reported that part of the intake ducting that connects to the stock engine (the part in front of the accordion section) breaks off and gets lost, or worst, gets stuck and/or shredded by the fan. Due to its location, the loss in power should be minimal.








Symptom:
-You may notice that part of the ducting is missing. 
-You may see shreds of the ducting in and around the fan.
-You may see the coolant temps rising possibly due to a part of the intake ducting getting stuck and not allowing the fan to turn. If the coolant gauge goes into the red, then immediately shut the engine off, and check to see if the fan is operating.
Solution:
-If the fan is damaged, then you may need a new fan.
-An aftermarket intake will replace the ducting section, and is a possibly solution.
-You might be able to tape or epoxy the sections together, so that it will make them harder to come apart. You may also remove the top piece alltogether.

*4. Cam lobe wear*
Background:
Excessive wear of intake camshaft lobe that drives the high pressure fuel pump. The wear limits maximum pump piston lift, causing fuel rail pressure fluctuations. The intake cam drives the fuel pump:








Please see also #5 below.
Symptom:
-Fuel cut-out when driving, esp. under WOT.
-Fuel cut-out symptoms range from soft pulsations of power to long-pulse bucking while in high-gear high-load situations (high gear at WOT, or up a grade). MIL may flash if cut-out is severe. Car will also go into hard-limp (no boost, 4500RPM limit) if severe enough.
-MIL ON
-P0087 Fuel Rail / System Pressure - Too Low 
-P1093 Fuel Trim 2, Bank 1 Malfunction 
-P2293 Fuel Pressure Regulator 2 Performance
Solution:
Increase surface hardening of camshaft lobe for the high pressure fuel pump. Improved intake camshafts have Part No. 06F109101B. Refer to TSB# 15 07 04 
*5. High pressure fuel pump failure*
Background:
The high pressure fuel pump sometimes is not able to supply enough fuel, especially at low to mid range RPMs because it is cam driven. Please note that the high pressure fuel pump is different than the in-tank fuel pump. Please see also #4 above.








Symptom:
-Fuel cut-out when driving, esp. under WOT.
-You may see the following DTC
004767 - Low-Pressure Fuel Pressure Regulation: Pressure too High
P129F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Solution:
-If you are chipped, then try to put the car in stock mode to see if the fuel cuts will stop. If it does, then you might want to wait until a fuel pump solution comes out. APR and Autotech are currently working on solutions.
-If you are stock, then it is possible that you have a bad fuel pump. The dealer should replace this under warranty.
*6. Air conditioning does not work*
Background:
The air conditioners manuf. By Zelex and Valeo tend to fail. They can be identified by the pulley:








Symptom:
-	Air conditioning does not cool, air conditioning compressor may seize.
Solution:
- On the 2.0T engine a new Sanden compressor Part No: 1K0820803 index S must be installed. Refer to ETKA for the latest part # for the other engines. This should be covered under warranty.
_*7. Tumble flap failure*_
Background:
The tumble flap motor is prone to failure. This is probably the most common problem I’ve seen when scanning cars with the vag-com. A little background on how the tumble flap works:








Symptoms:
You may see the following DTC’s
-012599 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Basic Setting not Completed 
P3137 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded – Intermittent
-012691 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Open Stop outside of Valid Range
P3193 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-008196 - Intake Manifold Flap; Bank 1: Stuck Open
P2004 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-	012600 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Regulation Deviation
P3138 - 008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Solution: The intake manifold flap motor needs to be replaced.
_*8. Cold Start Problems*_
Background/Symptom: Troubles starting car when cold
Solution:
-Some people have reported that it was related to a certain gas, so maybe try a different gas station/company.
-Get the latest software reflash.
-Could also be a bad coil pack.
*9. Misfires*
Background/Symptom:
-Misfiring either under idle or under boost.
-Scan for DTC’s. See which cylinder is misfiring, and swap coils and or plugs to see if the misfire follows.
-Coil pack misfire (non-fire, lol) symptoms are shorter duration, rather violent, and also result in backfires from unburnt fuel entering the exhaust system. The MIL usually starts flashing. Car may or may not go into limp.
Solution:
-Replace coils and/or plugs
-Could be a bad fuel injector

A special thanks to DirtyDisco. and syntrix for providing some of the info used in this post.
*10. Low Fuel Pressure Sensor Failure*

Background/Symptom:
You may get the following DTC’s:
012555 - Low Pressure Fuel regulation: Fuel Pressure Outside Specification 
P310B - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
004767 - Low-Pressure Fuel Pressure Regulation: Pressure too High 
P129F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded – Intermittent
-The first symptom is typically stalling when first starting the car cold.
-Typically, the problem gets worse, and can lead to fuel cutouts at almost any rpm and/or car stalling/running lean/rich
Solution: Replace low fuel pressure sensor (thurst sensor), vw part #06E906051J
Sometimes, the high pressure fuel pump will be replaced at the same time (#1 in pic below)









_Modified by D.Passat00 at 9:37 PM 1-28-2008_


_Modified by D.Passat00 at 9:39 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (D.Passat00)*

Excellent!! I think you may ACTUALLY WORK on VAG cars!!


----------



## DeathMoJo (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (VWAUDITEK)*

beautiful write up!
This needs a sticky!


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

Threads like this are why we need a forum sticky like the Mk5 forum.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (milan616)*

If you add symptoms (driveability) other than DTCs in some of these, like the Tumble Flap, etc., this thread would be awesome-er-y.


----------



## D=Style (Jul 16, 2007)

Bookmarked.... hehe


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (DirtyDisco.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtyDisco.* »_If you add symptoms (driveability) other than DTCs in some of these, like the Tumble Flap, etc., this thread would be awesome-er-y.

like i said in the first post, i haven't experienced a lot of these problems. also, those that i've talked to with the tumble flap problem haven't really noticed anything different about their cars. but of course, if anyone has something additional to add, then i'd be happy to incorporate it...this is meant simply as a starting point.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*

Fuel cut-out symptoms range from soft pulsations of power to long-pulse bucking
while in high-gear high-load situations (high gear at WOT, or up a grade). MIL may
flash if cut-out is severe. Car will also go into hard-limp (no boost, 4500RPM limit)
if severe enough.
Coil pack misfire (non-fire, lol) symptoms are shorter duration, rather violent, and
also result in backfires from unburnt fuel entering the exhaust system. The MIL
usually starts flashing. Car may or may not go into limp.
Pin-hole DV failures usually allow boost to spike, but will then suddenly vent boost.
Tearing in the DV usually only allows 6-7 PSI. Boost will not spike. 
Front PCV failure usually results in oil accumulation around the filler cap, etc. as
described.
Rear PCV failure usually results in oil accumulation around the DV, and will produce
a little blue oil smoke at WOT applications.


_Modified by DirtyDisco. at 9:20 AM 7-31-2007_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*

Good stuff D!
Here's another pic of the intake piece:


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (DirtyDisco.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtyDisco.* »_Fuel cut-out symptoms range from soft pulsations of power to long-pulse bucking
while in high-gear high-load situations (high gear at WOT, or up a grade). MIL may
flash if cut-out is severe. Car will also go into hard-limp (no boost, 4500RPM limit)
if severe enough.
Coil pack misfire (non-fire, lol) symptoms are shorter duration, rather violent, and
also result in backfires from unburnt fuel entering the exhaust system. The MIL
usually starts flashing. Car may or may not go into limp.
Pin-hole DV failures usually allow boost to spike, but will then suddenly vent boost.
Tearing in the DV usually only allows 6-7 PSI. Boost will not spike. 
Front PCV failure usually results in oil accumulation around the filler cap, etc. as
described.
Rear PCV failure usually results in oil accumulation around the DV, and will produce
a little blue oil smoke at WOT applications.



thanks for the input!
so, for the rear pcv failure, replacing the hose in the back labeled as "exhaust turbo gas outlet" in the pic below with the latest one should fix that problem right?


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Good stuff D!
Here's another pic of the intake piece:









LOL... looks like the one from my MkV GTI... which lodged into the fan, and burnt
out the motor.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Good stuff D!
Here's another pic of the intake piece:









thanks for the pic...do you mind if i use it?
oh, and my piece came off a few days ago too...it was just sitting on top of the intake...luckily i saw it when i did before it had a chance to fall into the fan.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I love you man!


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_
thanks for the input!
so, for the rear pcv failure, replacing the hose in the back labeled as "exhaust turbo gas outlet" in the pic below with the latest one should fix that problem right? 


Yessir.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (DirtyDisco.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtyDisco.* »_
Yessir.

cool, so the parts needed for the rear hose/tube should be these two correct?:
PCV valve cover to turbo hose: 06F 103 215 A
PCV tube to turbo metal gasket: 06F 145 757 F


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_
cool, so the parts needed for the rear hose/tube should be these two correct?:
PCV valve cover to turbo hose: 06F 103 215 A
PCV tube to turbo metal gasket: 06F 145 757 F

them's the ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: (DirtyDisco.)*

You get a big hissing/whooshing sound when your DV fails too!


----------



## SPORTLINE GTI 6MT (Feb 11, 2007)

This is brilliant. Thanks DPassat.00


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm confused....
NO Wait... Maybe I'm not... j/k
This thread just idiot proofed the general tuning problems of the 2.0T

I like this better then the "No Drama" Thread


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (SPORTLINE GTI 6MT)*

This is awesome. Thanks DPassat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigred35 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (gtidylank)*

Very Nice! (Borat voice)


----------



## 91 16V Jetta (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (D.Passat00)*

Hopefully VW will look at this too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Excellent!! I think you may ACTUALLY WORK on VAG cars!!
















i don't actually work for VW, though i do most of the mods on my car myself.


----------



## maitino (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (D.Passat00)*

Great write up and thank you for the information it will be very helpfull! I checked my PCV valve and it is the "E" version so I do not know if it needs to be replaced? Can one of you guys give me idea of how I pull it off and how you can tell if it is broken? PLEASE HELP! Thank you!


----------



## GTIcodez (Apr 5, 2007)

great write up, haven't had alot of issues myself, but will be replacing my dv this weekend so I will get you pics of riped one, and next week I am taking it in for the flap so will take some pics of that for you as well


----------



## vwzig (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (D.Passat00)*

bump cause this is one of the best 2.0t related threads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (vwzig)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djorkaeff_andrei (Sep 16, 2006)

yesterday i did DH's fix for the PCV and when i removed the hose, i saw that there was pretty much oil in it. where is it coming from? is it the PCV or is it the rear PCV? there is also oil around my Forge Spacer...
I think (and hope) it's the rear PCV that lets oil from the crankcase to the turbo side and that being for a long period of time it got to the intake as well. I would much apreciate some more competent opinion


----------



## djorkaeff_andrei (Sep 16, 2006)

update: my PCV is revision D so it has 2 one way valves incorporated, but i have oil accumulation around the DV, if i get the:
"PCV valve cover to turbo hose: 06F 103 215 A
PCV tube to turbo metal gasket: 06F 145 757 F"
i will have 2 rear pcv one way valves, would this cause a problem with something?


----------



## djorkaeff_andrei (Sep 16, 2006)

update: i have the revision D pcv on the car...


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

This is the single most useful thread in the entire 2.0T forum.


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (D.Passat00)*

the sad part is i've had about three of these issues.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (emo_dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emo_dubber* »_the sad part is i've had about three of these issues.









Isn't everything sad for you?









sorry just having fun with your username


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T ([email protected])*

LMAO nice one dude.. haha its the music i listen too not the way i am, my europlate says emo-Dubber lol


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (emo_dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emo_dubber* »_LMAO nice one dude.. haha its the music i listen too not the way i am, my europlate says emo-Dubber lol

I didn't think you would be offended, like some of the music too.


----------



## Dimitris_Kon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_This is the single most useful thread in the entire 2.0T forum.

It is very usefull, there are though other threads in the 2.0T forum that are usefull too


----------



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dimitris_Kon)*


----------



## djorkaeff_andrei (Sep 16, 2006)

i just removed my intake today and i noticed that there is a very thin and fine layer of oil in the intake piping that conects to the turbo inlet (in the back of the ingine)
could this be a sign of rear pcv failure? or could it be vapour from the turbo? is it bad :-s


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (djorkaeff_andrei)*

its possible it could be the seals on your turbo too


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (djorkaeff_andrei)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djorkaeff_andrei* »_i just removed my intake today and i noticed that there is a very thin and fine layer of oil in the intake piping that conects to the turbo inlet (in the back of the ingine)
could this be a sign of rear pcv failure? or could it be vapour from the turbo? is it bad :-s

some oil in the intake piping is normal. you'd wanna check to see if there is oil on the dv, which could be a sign of rear pcv failure.


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*

i had the pcv replaced due to its failure, but there was a small amount of oil on the diverter when i took it out to replaced it with the forge unit.... is this bad?


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (emo_dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emo_dubber* »_i had the pcv replaced due to its failure, but there was a small amount of oil on the diverter when i took it out to replaced it with the forge unit.... is this bad?









front or rear pcv replaced?


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (DirtyDisco.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtyDisco.* »_
front or rear pcv replaced?

x2.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*

We offer solutions to some of the problems listed above...
BSH DV kit:
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...tured
Eurojet PCV kit:
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1
As always if you guys have any questions, call or email!
-Brandon
[email protected]
--602.606.7973


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*

i believe it was front pcv


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (emo_dubber)*

bump


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (emo_dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emo_dubber* »_i believe it was front pcv

oil on the dv is prob from the rear pcv failure.


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*

thanks dude


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (emo_dubber)*

Great writeup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I thought I was the only one with a broken intake ducting...







It was time for an intake anyways.....


----------



## 06JettaGLI (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (D.Passat00)*

Within the last 6 months, I've had the intake runner control/tumble flap motor replaced, and now I'm having the intake camshaft replaced for the worn high pressure fuel pump lobe. The tumble flap motor problem occurred at about 25K miles and the cam lobe at 30K, so both have been covered under warranty. Both times, the symptoms were very similar, a dramatic loss of boost/power when accelerating, and what felt like a "limp mode", if only temporarily. Karen Radley VW in Woodbridge VA has been outstanding about servicing my car promptly and more importantly, correctly. They know the car's chipped, and so far, they're OK with it. BTW, I had the misfires issue when the car was new, and it ended up being a couple of defective fuel injectors. The dealer replaced all four injectors, and the misfires have not occurred again.
*UPDATE* I have my car back now, and the dealer replaced the intake camshaft and high pressure fuel pump at the same time. Problems solved! the car runs great now, better than ever. 


_Modified by 06JettaGLI at 9:02 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## MarkVGTI (Feb 2, 2006)

Has anyone replaced the intake runner motor on their own? If so, could you please comment on how difficult the procedure was? And how much does this part cost?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey guys,
Just want to add that i had a p129f-001 MIL on my car since 6k, and now at 20k it was finally fixed. They replaced the Fuel Pressure sensor.

JT


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_Hey guys,
Just want to add that i had a p129f-001 MIL on my car since 6k, and now at 20k it was finally fixed. They replaced the Fuel Pressure sensor.

JT

^do you have the part # of the part they replaced? it should be on the service order.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Im not to sure but it has a Number under the Replaced Fuel Pressure Sensor ( 06E906051J )
JT


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Eurojet PCV kit:
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1



Thats one expensive PCV kit $50,000


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_

Thats one expensive PCV kit $50,000









Yeah, but you save 95%!!!


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_Im not to sure but it has a Number under the Replaced Fuel Pressure Sensor ( 06E906051J )
JT

^ thanks, i added the info to the OP.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks D.Passat00.

wow 50k.. hey i will sell mine for half that 25k.. 
JT


----------



## Mr Bigs (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (Marshmallow Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshmallow Man* »_

Thats one expensive PCV kit $50,000








And heavvvvvy 600lbs


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_3. Broken intake ducting

Solution for No. 3: http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/2008/03/intake-cover-retention.html


----------



## cgrossi (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (06JettaGLI)*

Does anyone know if they have fixed the intake cam lobe issue on the later 2.0T engines? Just curious to know if they have a solution to it, or if they are just replacing it with the same part, which would probably end up with the same fate as the original.
Chris


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (emo_dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emo_dubber* »_the sad part is i've had about three of these issues.









Sad part is that I have had every single one, except the cam lobe wear, and I'm not even chipped!








Maybe I should have the cams checked out huh?


_Modified by Twelvizm at 7:05 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (cgrossi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgrossi* »_
Does anyone know if they have fixed the intake cam lobe issue on the later 2.0T engines? Just curious to know if they have a solution to it, or if they are just replacing it with the same part, which would probably end up with the same fate as the original.
Chris

They have fixed this problem and the new part will not wear like the bad batch that was released. schrick also has an after market cam. im sure these would not wear either. schrick makes some serious poopoo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (shortydub)*

just wanted to inform everyone that the 710"G" DV is now available.
i have one. the diaphragm is stiffer, and the spring is actually far
more substantial. when you let off under boost, the venting is much
faster, and throttle response improves.


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (D.Passat00)*

Nice post Dan.


----------



## zyntax (Sep 19, 2006)

the PCV superceded again from G. it's F now
new p/n
valve - 06f-129-101-f <- f is newest
gasket- 06f-103-483-e <-still same
hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (zyntax)*

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ.....


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ.....

yeah, we'll see how far it goes, haha.
i mean, all the turbo DI cars have their problems. this is the 1st gen. of them.
but, isn't it like a VW to nickle and dime one to death? LOL
i wonder how the mazda boys and girls are doing with it?
i wonder how their service department treats them when they have issues with
their MS3s and MS6es?


----------



## zyntax (Sep 19, 2006)

lol brain fart, maybe it's h then, i was just going by memory from work.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (zyntax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zyntax* »_lol brain fart, maybe it's h then, i was just going by memory from work.

Just having some fun with you







... I ripped mine out months ago and built my own so I haven't paid much attention to what the updates are.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (LeBlanc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeBlanc.* »_
yeah, we'll see how far it goes, haha.
i mean, all the turbo DI cars have their problems. this is the 1st gen. of them.
but, isn't it like a VW to nickle and dime one to death? LOL
i wonder how the mazda boys and girls are doing with it?
i wonder how their service department treats them when they have issues with
their MS3s and MS6es?

doesn't have anything to do with DI, its just how it is.. they design stuff.. it doesn't work they revise it.. again and again and again and again ...
Just be thankful they try and update not just keep selling you the same part thats going to break.


----------



## zyntax (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah at least they revise parts, they make an effort.
wish they would have done that on the damn water pumps, stupid POS plastic impeller. lol


----------



## Carfreak226 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does anyone know when the stock DV will fail? I'm running a ram-CAI on a 2007 GTI. And I know i'm supposed to hear more of a BV sound when you add a CAI, but when do I know when it fails???? 
P.S. I'm at about 6800mi


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Carfreak226)*

in 17 more miles


----------



## Carfreak226 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow r u serious???, will a CEL go if it does fail??


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Once you get chipped the noise should get louder.. when i set my chip back to stock, both my intake and exhaust get quiet. oh and the gains are great as well








JT


----------



## Carfreak226 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (x9t)*

i basically just want to know the symptoms of when it fails, so i know when to take it in to get it replaced.


----------



## mp3mike05 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (Carfreak226)*

Did you even read any of this thread? On the first page, and first common problem with the 2.0t it tells you everything you need to know...

_Quote »_Symptoms:
-A failing diverter valve will generally lose boost.
-The boost can be checked either via a boost gauge, or the vag-com (mb 115). You will see a huge drop in boost when the dv goes bad.
-Pin-hole DV failures usually allow boost to spike, but will then suddenly vent boost.
Tearing in the DV usually only allows 6-7 PSI. Boost will not spike.
-You may see 000665 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached
p0299 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-Alternatively, you can remove the dv, and inspect the diaphragm for tears. It is held onto the compressor housing by three bolts:


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (OOOO-A3)*

Thanks for the info on the intake duct and tow hook cover mods. I did the intake mod, but both covers already have a tether.


----------



## Carfreak226 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (mp3mike05)*

oops, my bad, forgot that was there, only prob is i dont have a boost gauge, so it's gonna be harder for me to tell when it goes.


----------



## walkingfool (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (D.Passat00)*

D.Passat-
This is a great thread on a very useful topic. I just want to point out that some folks have reported that when the PCV valve fails the idle speed can be affected. Here's one link to consider:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3798247
It might be worth adding this symptom to your very helpful list.
Thanks.


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (D.Passat00)*

d.passat,what could be my problem:
fuel rail,pressure too low.lower limit exceeded.
replaced intank fuel pump,cam follower,camshaft,hpfp,fuel filter still the same.
what could be my problem?


----------



## MRBubble (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (mazen...)*

I had a CEL for several weeks and VW replaced my "Tumble flap motor." VW claimed the old one was stuck open. My wife had to drive it back home, as I was sick with the crud. Today was the first day I drove it since the repair. All I can say is "WOW! What a difference!
Now, I loose all power as the tach sweeps past 3,000 rpm. Can one botch the job? Can one repair affect something else? 
I don't have VAGCOM, and am 120 miles from the nearest dealer. I will probably be back there this week for other issues. I have a feeling the mechanics aren't looking at things too well. So, how does one without diagnostic software gently guide these guys (who are supposed to be professionals) to be looking at particular things? You see, we are all "experts at a particular thing, but diagnosing newer model, turbocharged VW engines is not my field of experience and I really have other fields in my life I'm better at. These people know this, and I predict it will be futile to get into a pissing contest with a mechanic over why he's not looking at diverter valves.
Smell where I'm coming from?


----------



## fixwithahammer (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (D.Passat00)*

my audi a4 b7 had the check engine light come on and i could now fill the gas tank all the way up. the dealer could not find what was making the light come on. then my car died and i had it towed to the audi dealer and they replaced the high fule pressure pump and it was good for a week and now the light comes on and i cant fill the fuel tank up agen and they tern the light off but it just comes back on. and it has less power then it did in the beginning. i dont know what to do if they cant fix it. 
thanks.


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you! This thread let me figure out why im getting a CEL. my thrust sensor.


----------



## RSCoz (Dec 27, 2009)

What is the correct boost on GTI? Mine peak 13-15psi and drops to 7-8psi on 6000rpm.


----------



## fixwithahammer (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (RSCoz)*

what would cause your fuel gages to read wrong? dose any one have this problom? thanks


----------



## mnvwfan (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: So, I have compiled a list of common issues and remedies for the 2.0T (D.Passat00)*

Wow!
I read every inch. Far more than I could deal with but very informative. But, I'm having rev hang on my 08 Jetta Wolfie. Dealer is blowing me off. Suggestions?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## idoke1 (Feb 22, 2009)

This is a very good write up of symptoms and solutions. Good Job!


----------



## Josh Sp (Aug 16, 2010)

LeBlanc. said:


> Fuel cut-out symptoms range from soft pulsations of power to long-pulse bucking
> while in high-gear high-load situations (high gear at WOT, or up a grade). MIL may
> flash if cut-out is severe. Car will also go into hard-limp (no boost, 4500RPM limit)
> if severe enough.
> ...


 I am currently experiencing the fuel cut-out symptoms to a T...couldn't have described it better myself. What is the most common cause of this?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Josh Sp said:


> I am currently experiencing the fuel cut-out symptoms to a T...couldn't have described it better myself. What is the most common cause of this?


 cam follower wear resulting in HPFP and sometimes camshaft destruction.


----------



## Josh Sp (Aug 16, 2010)

Krieger said:


> cam follower wear resulting in HPFP and sometimes camshaft destruction.


 Yikes...that sounds fairly serious. Is this something that will get worse with time? IE should I get my car to the dealer immediately? Or is it safe to keep driving for a week or two?


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

I would get it to the dealer immediately. If it is the cam follower, the damage has already been done.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Josh Sp said:


> Yikes...that sounds fairly serious. Is this something that will get worse with time? IE should I get my car to the dealer immediately? Or is it safe to keep driving for a week or two?


 no, its done. even before there are fuel cuts there is damage. you need to check and change your cam follower every 10,000-20,000 miles.


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

great post here! thank you for this! :thumbup:


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

eatonrabbit. said:


> great post here! thank you for this! :thumbup:


+1 very useful


----------



## koocuz (Mar 3, 2012)

*Ac Compressor 2006 A3*

Hi everyone, I just bought a 2006 A3 with 56K miles..

I was looking over the service history and noticed on 08/2006 the ac died, then it seized up at the end of 09/2006 requiring a full replacement (again).

Interesting enough, I have not see any more problems with the AC after that and the last owner mentioned it has never given him problems in the last 3yrs as well.

I have linked a photo but I cannot see the part number tag, is it possible if you guys can tell me if this is the defective unit? Or do the different manufacturers still look the same?

Should I consider getting it replaced with a new one "before she blows" and takes out multiple other systems?

Thanks


----------



## 01greengti (Jun 28, 2019)

*Pics gone *

Excellent post - thank you. Wish the pics were visible, rather than blocked by Photobucket. Anyone know of a secondary archived copy of this post with good pics (ECS Tuning sometimes has that)? Really wish we could see the photos.


----------

